

Must-read entrepreneurial tips - dreamz
http://specials.rediff.com/money/2009/mar/03sld1-must-read-entrepreneurial-tips.htm

======
wwwjscom2
Not sure how I feel about the "Nice guys finish last" bullet, but it was very
interesting to read about all his success at a young age.

Edit: He gets very repetitive and sounds quite out of touch as you read.
Regardless, I still enjoyed reading about the drive he had when he was young.
Must have been hard to teach a student who makes more than you do ;)

~~~
bravura
Voltaire says that behind every fortune, there is a crime.

But I believe the opposite.

Assholes get very far, but rarely do they make it to the top. All the _top_
people I know are actually great people.

------
jmah
This just reads like an ad for Dell. As the pages (and banners) roll on, the
tips get less entrepreneurial, and far less "must-read".

------
swombat
Mostly not worth reading.

